# Zombies...



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Alright, so I have been thinking, for a while, that zombies (the Walking Dead type-things) are a thing of science fiction, and they couldn't ever really happen. On the other hand, preparing for a zombie outbreak is a great goal to aim for, because many people think that if you're prepared for a zombie apocalypse, you're prepared for anything. I just recently saw an episode of Criminal Minds though, in which people became infected with Rabies, and it really reminded me of a "zombie," because the character wasn't able to act normally, and was more agressive. This lead me to question if zombies are really possible, and if it could happen. Of course, they probably wouldn't waddle around for years looking for some good brains to eat, but a more realistic "zombie," that just is a human searching frantically for a food source, and would be less coordinated, and immune to pain. What do you all think, is it a possibility?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Zombies basically walk around aimlessly looking for something to eat. Wouldn't the unprepared walk around aimlessly looking for something to eat? Worse is those that will try to take from others.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Hopefully they won't armed and organized.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I would think that if you're prepped for emp/cme you would be ready for anything.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I would think that if you're prepped for emp/cme you would be ready for anything.
> 
> View attachment 9939


That's why I prep for EMP/CME's, not because they are the most likely thing to hit us, but rather because if you are ready for them, you are ready for most things.

I must admit, though, Ebola got me to thinking&#8230; not that I was worried about Ebola, but rather that I didn't have enough biological protection (face masks, gloves, etc). That problem has been addressed.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I would think that if you're prepped for emp/cme you would be ready for anything.
> 
> View attachment 9939


Very true, too. I think that an EMP would probably be the thing that starts the "zombie" outbreak.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Most of the unprepared will not be dangerous......they will be pathetic.

The danger comes when deciding whether or not to help them. Sooner or later you will have to help only yourself.

Oh, yeah......a few of them WILL be dangerous. That's why we're armed.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

ZOMBIES
From the Paraquack Book of Prepper Wisdom: 
Zombie: [note upper case Z], a ghoul or reanimated human corpse. While Zombies are said to be created by African or Haitian witch doctors through the use of voodoo rituals and voodoo drugs, no true Zombie has been found or examined by Western medical science and therefore is considered part of folklore. The Prepper need not worry about the Zombie of folklore unless a new and unknown disease process comes about such as a mutated strain of Rabies or some other disease renders the human brain so damaged that the actions of the human acts in such a way that they imitate the Zombie of folklore by trying to consume another non-infected living human being.

In the non-fictional reference for the modern Prepper, the zombie [note lower case z] is an analogous description of the unprepared [for a SHTF event] person who will wander the land looking for food and supplies to sustain them. These zombies will seek out the prepared (or Prepper) and attempt to take by any means necessary, including the killing of those Prepared to achieve their end, survival at any cost. The zombies of Prepperdom should be considered a more dangerous adversary to Preppers than the Zombie of folklore due their ability to work together for their common goal and the fact that they can react with normal speed and muscular control unless severely undernourished.

While the Zombie of folklore can only be killed or destroyed by the destruction of the Zombie brain by gunshot, crushing or impact damage or penetrating injury to the skull inflicting mortal damage to the Zombie's brain, the zombie of concern to Preppers can be killed or mortally wounded in any of the normal manners. Extreme care must be exercised when approaching an obviously wounded zombie. The wounded zombie may play possum, possibly exaggerating their wounds and pretend to no longer be dangerous to the Prepper. This is when a Prepper must be on heightened vigilance and treat a wounded zombie with all due caution he gives a Zombie.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

paraquack said:


> ZOMBIES
> From the Paraquack Book of Prepper Wisdom:
> Zombie: [note upper case Z], a ghoul or reanimated human corpse. While Zombies are said to be created by African or Haitian witch doctors through the use of voodoo rituals and voodoo drugs, no true Zombie has been found or examined by Western medical science and therefore is considered part of folklore. The Prepper need not worry about the Zombie of folklore unless a new and unknown disease process comes about such as a mutated strain of Rabies or some other disease renders the human brain so damaged that the actions of the human acts in such a way that they imitate the Zombie of folklore by trying to consume another non-infected living human being.
> 
> ...


If there's one thing I could wish for, it would be for Paraquack to continue to write and to publish a book. Brilliant.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

jasonc said:


> Alright, so I have been thinking, for a while, that zombies (the Walking Dead type-things) are a thing of science fiction, and they couldn't ever really happen. On the other hand, preparing for a zombie outbreak is a great goal to aim for, because many people think that if you're prepared for a zombie apocalypse, you're prepared for anything. I just recently saw an episode of Criminal Minds though, in which people became infected with Rabies, and it really reminded me of a "zombie," because the character wasn't able to act normally, and was more agressive. This lead me to question if zombies are really possible, and if it could happen. Of course, they probably wouldn't waddle around for years looking for some good brains to eat, but a more realistic "zombie," that just is a human searching frantically for a food source, and would be less coordinated, and immune to pain. What do you all think, is it a possibility?


I saw that same episode a few nights ago...... I think a pandemic that impairs your mental faculty, such as rabies or other another virus to the point of insanity, is a plausible scenario. They wouldn't be "The Walking Dead" Zombies but more along the lines of "The Crazies" (the 2010 remake... i never saw the original)....



Frostbite said:


> Most of the unprepared will not be dangerous......they will be pathetic.
> 
> The danger comes when deciding whether or not to help them. Sooner or later you will have to help only yourself.
> 
> Oh, yeah......a few of them WILL be dangerous. That's why we're armed.


How does it go? "You're either the butcher or the cattle"?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

as long as they are not the zombies from World War Z.... them suckers were FAST!!!! I like my zombies slow moving so I can get away at a leisurely pace....


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

So maybe we don't look at "Zombies" in the traditional sense; die, come back to life, try to eat you. Makes for great TV, Movies, general entertainment. I like the Walking Dead, Z-Nation etc., just as much as the next prepper. But I certainly wouldn't discount a biologic caused outbreak that could make people "ultra-violent". 

I'm sure many of you have seen "The Crazies" with Timothy Olyphant. An outbreak occurs in a small town, turns out it is some sort of a biologic induced "psychosis" that makes people homicidal. I don't think a scenario such as that is out of the realm of possibilities. Not likely, but not completely discounted.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If you want to be an all around Prepped Prepper (I'm copyrighting this) being ready for zombies is not a bad idea. Although slim the possibility is there.

How Insects And Animals Are Turned Into Zombies By Parasites - Business Insider

Also, if rabies ever figures out how to go airborne we will be in serious trouble. These won't be TWD zombies but more like 28 Days Later zombies that are fast and crazed.

Now it's time for some zombie fun facts!

1. The first use of the word "zombie" in cinema was in 1932's White Zombie

2. Zombies don't eat brains they eat flesh. The brain thing became popular after the 1985 horror/comedy flick Return of the Living Dead.

3.October 8th is World Zombie Day

4. Fire will not kill a zombie! It will just make a flaming zombie that wanders around setting other stuff on fire. Kill the brain, kill the zombie.

5. Prolific zombie filmmaker George A. Romero's (Night of the Living Dead) first paid directing job was filming Mr. Rogers' tonsillectomy for Mr. Rogers' Neighborhood. Romero said this project somehow inspired him to pursue a career in horror films

6. Always double tap!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> Zombies basically walk around aimlessly looking for something to eat. Wouldn't the unprepared walk around aimlessly looking for something to eat? Worse is those that will try to take from others.


Better prepare for the worse too. These were the exact type and, there were enough of them to reelect the communist muslim.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Honestly. I figured I'd find more members of zombie hunters here. Don't y'all know about that group? Prepper group does things like BOB camp outs etc. range days. Quite a fun little set up! The premise is to spread the prepping word. Maybe drink a few pints in the forest too. I've heard rumours.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Honestly. I figured I'd find more members of zombie hunters here. Don't y'all know about that group? Prepper group does things like BOB camp outs etc. range days. Quite a fun little set up! The premise is to spread the prepping word. Maybe drink a few pints in the forest too. I've heard rumours.


TC, are you talking about Zombie Squad? I joined that forum a couple of years ago and did not like it. There are a lot of homosexuals on there. I guess that in its self is not bad but I got private messages from a couple of them flaunting there ways in my face. One of them was a Marine talking smack how he can now serve openly etc.

They just rubbed me the wrong way and I left never to return as they say.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow didnt know that im not a member but know of the chapter in ontario through a gun site. I looked at it and thought maybe and then never went back lol. 

I hope the issue is localized to the chapter in your area. I dont care what two consenting adults do its none of my business and i wouldnt appreciate what happened to you happening to me.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Honestly. I figured I'd find more members of zombie hunters here. Don't y'all know about that group? Prepper group does things like BOB camp outs etc. range days. Quite a fun little set up! The premise is to spread the prepping word. Maybe drink a few pints in the forest too. I've heard rumours.


They must be out here too. I've seen a few trucks with the zombie response team logos all over them. I didn't know that they were doing stuff like that though. I assumed it was just a club doing 3gun competition. Might have to check them out.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If the government considers it reasonable, I do too: CDC - Office of Public Health Preparedness and Response: Zombies


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> They must be out here too. I've seen a few trucks with the zombie response team logos all over them. I didn't know that they were doing stuff like that though. I assumed it was just a club doing 3gun competition. Might have to check them out.


They sell those Zombie Response Team things at Pep Boys.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

NatGeo and CDC seem to think a mutated rabies virus is possible.

"Zombie Virus" Possible via Rabies-Flu Hybrid?

Unlike the Walking Dead, these zombies would not live very long. but for a week they would be quite dangerous.

I could not find the show the the NatGeo Channel had a Could you survive type of show about pandemics, hurricanes, etc.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> If the government considers it reasonable, I do too: CDC - Office of Public Health Preparedness and Response: Zombies


Zombies (the "Walking Dead" variety, anyway) are a physical/physiological impossibility. The authors of most zombie fiction clearly have no understanding of how energy and metabolism works. No organism (not even zombies) can move around as much as "walkers" do without consuming a large number of calories daily. The natural world is full of organisms that move constantly and expend a lot of energy. It is also full of animals that move very little and have very low metabolic rates. There are, however, no animals that move constantly but have very low metabolic rates.

Zombies like those found in most zombie fiction simply could not exist in large numbers for very long. They would eat their way through their primary food source (humans) and rapidly begin the process of starving to death. Even re-animated corpses would require energy in order to maintain homeostasis. Given the amount of energy they expend walking and moving constantly, they would have to be eating several times a day. There's simply not enough high energy (meat) calories in the natural environment to sustain a large population of flesh eating zombies long term.

Zombies as defined by Arklatex would be a completely different thing, though.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> Zombies (the "Walking Dead" variety, anyway) are a physical/physiological impossibility. The authors of most zombie fiction clearly have no understanding of how energy and metabolism works. No organism (not even zombies) can move around as much as "walkers" do without consuming a large number of calories daily. The natural world is full of organisms that move constantly and expend a lot of energy. It is also full of animals that move very little and have very low metabolic rates. There are, however, no animals that move constantly but have very low metabolic rates.
> 
> Zombies like those found in most zombie fiction simply could not exist in large numbers for very long. They would eat their way through their primary food source (humans) and rapidly begin the process of starving to death. Even re-animated corpses would require energy in order to maintain homeostasis. Given the amount of energy they expend walking and moving constantly, they would have to be eating several times a day. There's simply not enough high energy (meat) calories in the natural environment to sustain a large population of flesh eating zombies long term.
> 
> Zombies as defined by Arklatex would be a completely different thing, though.


Stop ruining the joke...


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Joke? I swear i thought they were real! Zombies that is, just look down town - schools of people mulling around heads down being spoonfed personalized advertising on their smart phones which ironically make them - dumber. 

Zombies are real!!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Just go to your local mall and watch, then decide if they're for real.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I suspect that a zombie-like creature could result from a disease that destroys the neocortex, especially if this also amplified the workings of the basal ganglia. You wouldn't get a rotting flesh kind of zombie, but one without the ability to use logic or speech, and the amplification of the R-complex could make a very aggressive territorial beastie who might well be interested in eating your brain.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

in my opinion the closest thing to a real "zombie outbreak" would be if the rabies virus had mutated and it takes affect much quickly as in days or hours after exposure


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

jasonc said:


> Alright, so I have been thinking, for a while, that zombies (the Walking Dead type-things) are a thing of science fiction, and they couldn't ever really happen. On the other hand, preparing for a zombie outbreak is a great goal to aim for, because many people think that if you're prepared for a zombie apocalypse, you're prepared for anything. I just recently saw an episode of Criminal Minds though, in which people became infected with Rabies, and it really reminded me of a "zombie," because the character wasn't able to act normally, and was more agressive. This lead me to question if zombies are really possible, and if it could happen. Of course, they probably wouldn't waddle around for years looking for some good brains to eat, but a more realistic "zombie," that just is a human searching frantically for a food source, and would be less coordinated, and immune to pain. What do you all think, is it a possibility?


You folks are some numb nuts who watch way too much regular commie TV. The black folks and muslims are coming to kill us. Get a grip. Lock and load. Get ready to rumble.


----------



## Hekense (Feb 20, 2015)

interesting Can the Ebola virus mutate and to make of people zombie?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

No..left wing commie Obummer voters are zombies. Yall are about as silly as tree full of assholes. As we would say down n Young County. We are ready to secede yet another time. Taking some other Red Statew wih us. Stand back and watch.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> You folks are some numb nuts who watch way too much regular commie TV. The black folks and muslims are coming to kill us. Get a grip. Lock and load. Get ready to rumble.


Why would you think people with different skin colors and religions would kill us? You must watch too much Fox.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> TC, are you talking about Zombie Squad? I joined that forum a couple of years ago and did not like it. There are a lot of homosexuals on there. I guess that in its self is not bad but I got private messages from a couple of them flaunting there ways in my face. One of them was a Marine talking smack how he can now serve openly etc.
> 
> They just rubbed me the wrong way and I left never to return as they say.


There was/is more than a few real happy MGO members at XS


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jasonc said:


> Why would you think people with different skin colors and religions would kill us? You must watch too much Fox.


Statistically speaking, all races are more likely to be killed by a black male than by any other category. Stating this fact isn't racist.
The religion of Islam openly calls for the death of non-believers. Stating this fact isn't bigoted.
I saw no error in his statement.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Statistically speaking, all races are more likely to be killed by a black male than by any other category. Stating this fact isn't racist.
> The religion of Islam openly calls for the death of non-believers. Stating this fact isn't bigoted.
> I saw no error in his statement.


I would love to see those statistics, because as I recall it, white men killed millions of blacks, native Americans, and even other white men a few hundred years ago. Also, nowhere in the Quran does it say "kill everyone who isn't exactly like you." the majority of Muslims are non-violent and don't kill people. There are plenty of terrorists and killers, but there are in every religion. Christianity has gone though it's violent years, too. Violence isn't unique to Muslims, and it has been present in every single religion. Also, I'm a white Christian male, and I know God created everything on this earth, and there's no reason we should disrespect any of His creations.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

jasonc said:


> I would love to see those statistics, because as I recall it, white men killed millions of blacks, native Americans, and even other white men a few hundred years ago. Also, nowhere in the Quran does it say "kill everyone who isn't exactly like you." the majority of Muslims are non-violent and don't kill people. There are plenty of terrorists and killers, but there are in every religion. Christianity has gone though it's violent years, too. Violence isn't unique to Muslims, and it has been present in every single religion. Also, I'm a white Christian male, and I know God created everything on this earth, and there's no reason we should disrespect any of His creations.


I think the pressure is starting to get to some people. Their precepts and constructs are falling away and in an ideology where everything is ignored but "what should be!" - well it isn't pretty. But over due. People are tired of suffering because of the stupid suffering.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

jasonc said:


> I would love to see those statistics, because as I recall it, white men killed millions of blacks, native Americans, and even other white men a few hundred years ago.


Whites didn't murder millions of blacks...they enslaved them. And if we're being perfectly honest, it wasn't whites that truly enslaved them...it was other blacks. Whites just bought black slaves from black slave traders in western Africa. It was these black slave traders that physically captured, imprisoned and sold their slaves to white slave importers. Whites were almost never involved in the capture of black slaves in Africa.

Blacks represent only 13% of the general population in America, but commit over 50% of the violent crime. Blacks (specifically black males) are several times more likely to murder someone or be murdered themselves than any other racial group.

Homicide Rates Among Males Ages 10?24 Years by Race/Ethnicity and Mechanism|Youth Violence|Violence Prevention|Injury Center|CDC

Despite being only 13% of the population, blacks constitute 40% of the prison population in this country.

Incarceration in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

We can do this all day, but, I'm really not interested in doing so.



> Also, nowhere in the Quran does it say "kill everyone who isn't exactly like you."


Yeah, it does actually. The Quran (2:191-193) states ..."And kill them wherever you find them...And fight them until there is no more Fitnah [disbelief and worshipping of others along with Allah] and worship is for Allah alone."

Mohamed taught in no uncertain language that non-believers were to be killed. This general message is repeated many, many (well over 100) times in the Quaran alone. This message is repeated many times again in the Hadith (additional Islamic "scripture") as well. You demonstrate an incredible ignorance of the tenants of Islam. I've read the Quran several times, and the hadiths a couple times. After doing so, I have concluded that Islam is less a "religion", and more a philosophy of word conquest and domination.



> There are plenty of terrorists and killers, but there are in every religion. Christianity has gone though it's violent years, too. Violence isn't unique to Muslims, and it has been present in every single religion. Also, I'm a white Christian male, and I know God created everything on this earth, and there's no reason we should disrespect any of His creations.


Islam is, at its very core, a very different animal than Christianity. Any attempt to make the two systems appear to be co-equal displays an incredible ignorance of both religious philosophies or an amazing amount of intellectual dishonesty. Though Christians have been guilty of heinous acts over the ages, Christianity itself does not teach or extol violence against others of different faiths. Christ's philosophy was essentially pacifist, Mohamed's philosophy was decidedly centered on conflict and conquest.

**Edit: Of the estimated 12.5 million African slaves that were sent to the "New World", only about 388,000 were shipped to North America. The Caribbean and South America (Brazil received over 4.8 million slaves alone) were by far the biggest importer of black slaves. The evidence seems to indicate that the race most responsible for bringing black slaves to the new world were mestizo (Latino) land owners. Whites simply weren't the most egregious practitioners of black slavery.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Charles Martel said:


> Whites didn't murder millions of blacks...they enslaved them. And if we're being perfectly honest, it wasn't whites that truly enslaved them...it was other blacks. Whites just bought black slaves from black slave traders in western Africa. It was these black slave traders that physically captured, imprisoned and sold their slaves to white slave importers. Whites were almost never involved in the capture of black slaves in Africa.
> 
> Blacks represent only 13% of the general population in America, but commit over 50% of the violent crime. Blacks (specifically black males) are several times more likely to murder someone or be murdered themselves than any other racial group.
> 
> ...


I agree with this, and there's no denying that this is all true. Thanks for putting together those links and everything. Still, the original quote said that they're all coming to kill us, and that's not true. Black males may be more likely to commit crimes, but they also have a higher poverty rate, they tend to live in areas that aren't desirable, and they get wrapped up in crime starting from a young age. But even though there are bad black people, there are still many good black people, and same with Muslims. They aren't going to come kill us.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jasonc said:


> I would love to see those statistics, because as I recall it, white men killed millions of blacks, native Americans, and even other white men a few hundred years ago. Also, nowhere in the Quran does it say "kill everyone who isn't exactly like you." the majority of Muslims are non-violent and don't kill people. There are plenty of terrorists and killers, but there are in every religion. Christianity has gone though it's violent years, too. Violence isn't unique to Muslims, and it has been present in every single religion. Also, I'm a white Christian male, and I know God created everything on this earth, and there's no reason we should disrespect any of His creations.


I'll side step your obvious diversion into history because it is far in the past, and my statement pertained to present day. It was a good try though...

The statistics on file with the FBI are from 2011, but won't be much different now.(source: FBI ? Expanded Homicide Data Table 6)
In 2011, the total number of reported murder victims was 6,131. That includes all races. (3,172 whites, 2,695 blacks, 180 "other", and 84 "unknown)
Of those 6,131, 2,630 were killed by whites, and 2,447 were killed by blacks.
Now, on its face, those figures suggest that whites are more likely to kill than blacks. However, that would only be true if the races were equally divided among the population(50/50).
As it stands, the U.S. population of ~308,745,538(2010) people is 77.7% white, and 13.2% black.(source: USA QuickFacts from the US Census Bureau)
When we factor in the number of murders and the population size of those races, we get a much different picture.
Of those 300+ million people, ~239,895,283 are white, and ~40,754,411 are black.
There are almost 6 times as many whites in the US than blacks, yet murders by blacks account for ~40% of all murders.
You have a significantly higher statistical chance of being killed by a black male than by any other race/gender.
I'm not a racist, I do NOT judge all people of color by the above, but I do not ignore facts as if they weren't true.

As to the Muslim "faith", it started out peaceful enough. Muhammad's words were originally thoughts of brotherhood and peace and tolerance.
However, that changed later in the texts. Muhammad commanded that the words he wrote later supersede those written previously.
Those times of tolerance and peace were during a time when Islam was a fractional religion, and held no significance. Muhammad sought revenge for how he was treated, and started to alter his teachings to those of aggression and war.
When that fraction grew, and the population spread, the tone changed significantly. Allah became the "prince of deception", "taqiyya" was acceptable to achieve unscrupulous ends. Jihad was sanctioned against all non-believers. It came in 3 phases. First, peace and tolerance while the population is low and war is not winnable. Taqiyya is encouraged in order to make false peace and friendship(true friendship(in the heart) with a non-believer was forbidden). Second, authority is sought when the population has increases to ~50%, new rules are pushed for that promote Islamic law and culture(see present day Britain and France). Third, all out war once the Muslim population is 75+%. Full implementation of Sharia. All non-believers are either killed or made subjects via mandatory taxation. Either is acceptable.
If you believe them to be ANYTHING other than this, you are a fool or they are not true practicing Muslims. Their faith demands this.
Islam is not a true religion. It is a form of theocratic subjugation, slavery in the guise of "religion". It is all about establishing power within the clergy, similar to how Catholicism used to function, but far more violent.

Don't ignore facts simply because they are not politically correct.
To do so is perilous.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I'll side step your obvious diversion into history because it is far in the past, and my statement pertained to present day. It was a good try though...
> 
> The statistics on file with the FBI are from 2011, but won't be much different now.(source: FBI ? Expanded Homicide Data Table 6)
> In 2011, the total number of reported murder victims was 6,131. That includes all races. (3,172 whites, 2,695 blacks, 180 "other", and 84 "unknown)
> ...


Again, there's no denying any of this. When you compare blacks vs whites for murders, it's obvious that black people do kill more than whites. If you don't want to look back into history, that's fine, too. But comparing the number of whites and the number of murders they commit against the same for blacks, you will get a misleading number. There are still millions of black people that don't commit crimes, and same for whites. When you compare the two the way you did, yes, you are more likely to be killed by a black male. But you should also compare that to the amount of people who are likely to commit a crime. A white millionaire is probably not going to go out and kill someone, but someone who is involved in gangs and crime will me more likely to kill someone. So therefore, unless you live in a place like Chicago, you are not more likely to be killed by a black male.

Black crimes are typically concentrated in specific areas of the United States of America, and also the black populations are. So if you're not living in one of these places, you probably will not be killed by a black person.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jasonc said:


> Again, there's no denying any of this. When you compare blacks vs whites for murders, it's obvious that black people do kill more than whites. If you don't want to look back into history, that's fine, too. But comparing the number of whites and the number of murders they commit against the same for blacks, you will get a misleading number. There are still millions of black people that don't commit crimes, and same for whites. When you compare the two the way you did, yes, you are more likely to be killed by a black male. But you should also compare that to the amount of people who are likely to commit a crime. A white millionaire is probably not going to go out and kill someone, but someone who is involved in gangs and crime will me more likely to kill someone. So therefore, unless you live in a place like Chicago, you are not more likely to be killed by a black male.
> 
> Black crimes are typically concentrated in specific areas of the United States of America, and also the black populations are. So if you're not living in one of these places, you probably will not be killed by a black person.


Your stipulations for "probably" not being killed by a black person would fall outside of this rudimentary statistical analysis.
It was a broad scope, and not to be considered equal across the spectrum.

Avoid high crime areas, and these statistics fall apart.
That's my plan, at least.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

jasonc said:


> I agree with this, and there's no denying that this is all true. Thanks for putting together those links and everything. Still, the original quote said that they're all coming to kill us, and that's not true.


I think that statement was just Big Countries dark humor. I don't think he meant it to be taken quite so literally.



> Black males may be more likely to commit crimes, but they also have a higher poverty rate, they tend to live in areas that aren't desirable, and they get wrapped up in crime starting from a young age.


There's far more to it than that. There are very real physiological/genetic reasons for the higher rates of black crime and poverty.



> But even though there are bad black people, there are still many good black people, and same with Muslims. They aren't going to come kill us.


If even a very small percentage of Muslims take the teachings of Mohamed literally, we are on the precipice of one of the largest conficts in all of human history.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Your stipulations for "probably" not being killed by a black person would fall outside of this rudimentary statistical analysis.
> It was a broad scope, and not to be considered equal across the spectrum.
> 
> Avoid high crime areas, and these statistics fall apart.
> That's my plan, at least.


Right, that's exactly what I'm saying. But they aren't "coming to kill us" like previously said.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jasonc said:


> Right, that's exactly what I'm saying. But they aren't "coming to kill us" like previously said.


As Charles said, the true practicing Muslims have us in their sights.
Perhaps not even our current generation, but they are intent on our destruction. It is demanded of them.

Anyone not practicing true Islam is a blasphemer of Islam, and is subject to death.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> As Charles said, the true practicing Muslims have us in their sights.
> Perhaps not even our current generation, but they are intent on our destruction. It is demanded of them.
> 
> Anyone not practicing true Islam is a blasphemer of Islam, and is subject to death.


The number of true practicing Muslims are actually decreasing substantially though, and it's all because of our western style of living expanding into Muslim areas. I would expect that in fewer than 100 years there will not be more than one million Muslims on Earth. Our western lifestyle is favored by Muslim women all around the world because they are not treated well by Muslim men. The problem with this however, is that Muslim men feel threatened, which is where their hatred of Western civilization stems from; losing their power and not being able to continue living their primitive lifestyle.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I agree is the problems with ISIS are important and need to be discussed but for god sakes people, this is a thread about ZOMBIES! Sometimes we just need to leave the political crap at the door and enjoy some mindless talk. It's healthy, it's good for us.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Zombies will turn to our religion too, say hateful things about politicians and smoke marijuana cigarettes you watch


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I agree is the problems with ISIS are important and need to be discussed but for god sakes people, this is a thread about ZOMBIES! Sometimes we just need to leave the political crap at the door and enjoy some mindless talk. It's healthy, it's good for us.


It could be argued that a mindless following of Sharia is equivalent to zombification. They are instructed to kill, and as evidenced by the news reports of killing their own brethren, seem to care not who their target is.
Fear the zombie. He is real!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

1. Zombies aren't instructed to kill.

2. They don't attack their own.

Did I get us back on track?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> 1. Zombies aren't instructed to kill.
> 
> 2. They don't attack their own.
> 
> Did I get us back on track?


Well, if we have to adhere to those stipulations, then even the mindless hordes we anticipate post SHTF don't qualify.

I guess zombies aren't real after all.
End of topic. How sad.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

*Zombies are good on ice cream! *

One day we were all hankering for some dessert and all we had was some vanilla ice cream. The grands don't particularly care for "plain" vanilla so we're thinking, "what to do"? I remembered a couple cans of raspberry pie filling that we never used. I was planning to make raspberry pie for Thanksgiving but got lazy. Anyway, I hit upon the idea and we spooned some out on top of our bowls of "plain" vanilla ice cream. The 9 yr old granddaughter looked at it and said "that looks like zombie guts! And ever since, we crave "Zombie Guts Ice Cream"! She says it's yummy! 
.
.
.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> *Zombies are good on ice cream! *
> 
> One day we were all hankering for some dessert and all we had was some vanilla ice cream. The grands don't particularly care for "plain" vanilla so we're thinking, "what to do"? I remembered a couple cans of raspberry pie filling that we never used. I was planning to make raspberry pie for Thanksgiving but got lazy. Anyway, I hit upon the idea and we spooned some out on top of our bowls of "plain" vanilla ice cream. The 9 yr old granddaughter looked at it and said "that looks like zombie guts! And ever since, we crave "Zombie Guts Ice Cream"! She says it's yummy!
> .
> ...


That looks really similar to the ice cream we have with brandied cherries! Best stuff in the world.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

jasonc said:


> The number of true practicing Muslims are actually decreasing substantially though, and it's all because of our western style of living expanding into Muslim areas. I would expect that in fewer than 100 years there will not be more than one million Muslims on Earth. Our western lifestyle is favored by Muslim women all around the world because they are not treated well by Muslim men. The problem with this however, is that Muslim men feel threatened, which is where their hatred of Western civilization stems from; losing their power and not being able to continue living their primitive lifestyle.


Ok, now you're just pulling stuff out of your rear end. 

I see no evidence whatsoever that Muslims (in general) are becoming less devout. All indications are that a higher percentage of Muslims are "radicalized" than in past decades. Muslims aren't integrating into western societies or adopting western morals and traditions as you suggest. Entire swaths of Western Europe are already living under Sharia Law. They bring their backwards, 7th century ideology into our backyards and use our political correctness as a weapon against us.

The number of "radical" mosques have grown exponentially in both Europe and North America during the last two decades. The ranks of Al Qaeda and ISIS are full of young European and North American Born Muslims leaving their native countries to wage holy war in the middle east...this is a relatively new phenomenon. The number of Jihadi groups throughout the world has increased dramatically in recent years...50% in the last three years alone.

Jihadist Groups' Threat To U.S. Grows, Report Says - WSJ

I don't know where you're getting this stuff, man. It's unlike a prepper to have their head buried so far in the sand. All Muslims believe in the Caliphate. Every last Muslim, if pressed, will admit that they believe the entire world must ultimately be subdued by their religion and by their conquering god. Unless they are checked, the practitioners of Islam will cause massive upheavals in Europe and throughout the rest of the world in coming decades. I'm telling you, man. The next decade is pivotal. Bookmark this post...as Muslims approach majority status in many areas of Western Europe, you will see civil unrest, terror attacks, and finally all out warfare in the streets of France, Spain, and even the UK.

This shit is real. Muslims ARE zombies. They have willingly surrendered all higher cognitive function to a pathogen like ideology called Islam. They are, quite literally, the walking, breathing (brain) dead.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

And we were doing so good with the zombie guts ice cream. Focus people, FOCUS!


----------

